# What age are baby rabbits sold?



## karina (Sep 16, 2007)

Near to me there is a pet shop called "Doggies and Moggies". I went in there to buy a harness for my dog and while in there noticed they had several rabbits. I asked the lady who worked there how old they were and she said 6 weeks!!! I don't know if i'm over reacting but it really shocked me. I know some breeders wean the babies at six weeks but I have never seen them being sold this young before. I said to her that I thought baby rabbits were not supposed to be wenaed until they were eight weeks old, and she replied by saying that they do not take any rabbits over the age of 7 weeks because they are usually there for three weeks before being sold so if they took an eight week old baby then it would be 11 weeks by the time they sell it..... I really don't see her point.

A while back I rescued several rabbits that were going to be let out to take their chances in the wild (I made a post about it.) Several of the does had babies and i didn't seperate them fromt heir mother's until they were 8 weeks old, and I didn't ;et them go to their new homes until they were 10 weeks old.

Is there anyway I can report her? I am in the uk. I wonder if the RSPCA would do anything? or if I could write the shop a letter and let them know the dangers of selling babies this young. They are a chain store and have several throughout the county.

Sorry if my post is too long, and doesn't make sense. I am just angry lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2007)

The mininum that babies can be removed from their mother is 40 days, 60 days is much better. Less then 40 days it is tough on the babies.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2007)

If I remember right, the UK has laws that state a rabbit can not be sold until it is 8 weeks old. Call your local RSPCA to check it out and report it if necessary. Unfortunately they don't always do much about rabbit problems, it depends on the individuals. It's a good idea to contact the Rabbit Welfare Association too as they might be able to help:
http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/

Most breeders around here wean the babies around 6-8 weeks, and sometimes does will wean the babies earlier. But even if the doe weans the babies at 5 weeks, the breeder usually won't let the baby go to a new home until it is at least 8 weeks old if not older. When they are that young, they are very sensitive and are prone to stress and illnesses from it.


----------



## polly (Sep 16, 2007)

:yeahthat:funny we were discussing this at a rabbit show yesterday it is 8 weeks over here, i would inform the RWA and the RSPCA. I have to admit i wouldn't put mine into a pet shop until they are at least 12 weeks as nethies are so small.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 17, 2007)

*karina wrote: *


> I said to her that I thought baby rabbits were not supposed to be wenaed until they were eight weeks old, and she replied by saying that they do not take any rabbits over the age of 7 weeks because they are usually there for three weeks before being sold so if they took an eight week old baby then it would be 11 weeks by the time they sell it..... I really don't see her point.


Her point is that an older bunny is harder to sell. Their big selling point is when they are so tiny and adorable, as little jsut weaned bunnies are. People are more likely to buy on impulse when they see one that is teensy. Of course, that makes it worse, not better, I get mad everytime I see those little Netherland dwarfs, lionheads, and now they have lionlops in the petshop here locally.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 17, 2007)

I purchased Marlin (my Lionhead) from a breeder friend when he was 6 weeks old. Ryan is also purchasing his first baby rabbit on Thursday and he will probably be 6 weeks old, if we still go with the breeder that we chose.

I only buy from reputable breeders. I talk with them first though, so I know they can trust me with the rabbit that they are about to sell to me.


----------

